# [SOLVED] Motherboard Onboard Sound - Microsoft Bus Driver?



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

Motherboard - ASRock 775Dual-VSTA

I have a problem getting my sound card to work, so I decided to use my motherboard's onboard sound instead. When downloading the motherboard audio drivers I get a message saying "Microsoft Bus Driver should be loaded in your system before installing Realtek HD Audio Driver".

What exactly is this and how can I get it?

Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Motherboard Onboard Sound - Microsoft Bus Driver?*

What operating system?
Do you have all the latest ms updates?

If XP read here

http://www.techzilo.com/fix-microsoft-bus-driver-error/


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Motherboard Onboard Sound - Microsoft Bus Driver?*

I went there and clicked a link which took me to the following site - http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=835221&kbln=en-us

As you can see, it only has hotfixes for Windows 2000 and Windows Server 2003.

I'm running XP.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Motherboard Onboard Sound - Microsoft Bus Driver?*

Sorted it now, thank you very much!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Motherboard Onboard Sound - Microsoft Bus Driver?*

Great news please repor what you did to solve the issue


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I followed the link you posted & basically did exactly what it told me to do. From then on I wasn't receiving any more Bus Driver error messages


----------

